# TinyMCE



## d-braun (13. März 2007)

Hi,

ich hab mir mal den TinyMCE Editor angeschaut. Der scheint mir recht gut zu sein.
Leider steig ich da bei der installation nicht so ganz durch.

Wenn ich folgende Zeilen zu meinem Quellcode adde ...

```
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="tinymce/jscripts/tiny_mce/tiny_mce.js"></script>
<script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
	tinyMCE.init({
		mode : "textareas",
		theme : "simple"
	});
</script>
```


```
<textarea id="elm1" name="elm1" rows="10" cols="40"></textarea>
```

... und den Path zur JS-Datei angepasst habe sollte der Editor doch eigentlich eingebunden sein!?
Leider ist das nicht der fall. Ich sehe zwar die Textarea aber keine Buttons etc.

Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt?
Oder besser eine Anleitung zur Installation geben?

Alles was ich bei Google finde sind Anleitungen um den Editor in ein CMS einzubinden und das Wiki bei dem ich ned durchsteig 

Hier noch was ich genau damit vor hab:
1. Daten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank in die Textarea laden
2. Daten mit TinyMCE bearbeiten
2. Daten mit TinyMCE in die Datenbank speicher.
(die Page baut auf HTML, PHP und MySQL auf)

Hoffe mir kann einer helfen :/

Greetz d-braun


----------



## Gainwar (13. März 2007)

Mit welchem Browser hast du es getestet?
Ich weis das eine frühere Version von Opera damit Probleme hatte...aber welche genau kann ich dir leida auch nicht sagen.

Hab den TinyMCE auch erfolgreich in Benutzung mit dem einzigsten unterschied das ich nicht diese Ordnerstruktur habe.


```
tinymce/jscripts/tiny_mce/tiny_mce.js
```

sondern diese:


```
jscripts/tiny_mce/tiny_mce.js
```

funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruß Manuel


----------



## d-braun (13. März 2007)

Ich benutze Firefox 2.0 und TinyMCE hab ich die neuste Version.
Sollte da also eigentlich keine Probleme geben. 

Kann es sein dass das damit zusammenhängt dass ich keine .html sondern .php-Dateien nutze?


----------



## Gainwar (14. März 2007)

Hi,
es sollte nichts ausmachen das du es innerhalb einer PHP Datei benutzt. Kopiere dir doch mal folgenden Code in eine leere PHP-Datei und führe diese aus. (TinyMCE Pfad muss evtl angepasst werden)


```
<?php
/*
 * Manuel Freiholz
 * For: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/267917-tinymce.html 
 */
?> 

<html>
  <head>
    <title>TinyMCE Example</title>
    
    <!-- TinyMCE scripts -->
    <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript" src="tiny_mce/tiny_mce.js"></script>
    <script language="javascript" type="text/javascript">
    tinyMCE.init({
    	mode : "textareas",
    	theme : "simple"
    });
    </script>
    
  </head>
  <body>
  
  <?php
  # create some textareas
  for( $i=0; $i < 5; $i++ ){
  ?>
  <form name="myForm" method="post" action="#">
    <textarea name="someText_<?php print( $i ); ?>" cols="50" rows="10">
    Hello... im the <?php print( $i+1 ); ?>. content of the textarea. Nice to meet you.
    </textarea>
    <br />
    <input type="submit" value="Save">
  </form>
  <?php
  } # end of loop
  ?>
  
  </body>
</html>
```

Gruß Manuel

*Nachtrag 1*
Getestet mit TinyMCE 2.1.0 / Opera 9.02 (Build 8585) / Firefox 1.5.0.7 (evtl liegts an Firefox 2.0, werde das noch versuchen)

*Nachtrag 2*
Habs nun auch mit Firefox 2.0.0.2 getestet, läuft super.


----------



## die_kiwi (7. Mai 2007)

Hey d-braun,

ich bin grad an der selben Stelle wie du vor 2 Monaten. Ich habe auch das gleiche vor:
1. Daten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank in die Textarea laden
2. Daten mit TinyMCE bearbeiten
3. Daten mit TinyMCE in die Datenbank speicher.
(die Page baut auf HTML, PHP und MySQL auf)

Bei mir hängts auch schon beim Einbau des TinyMCE. Könntest du mir ne kurze knappe Anleitung geben, wie du die Datenbankanbindung und das Ein-/Auslesen der Texte realisiert hast? Kann mir noch nicht richtig vorstellen, wie ich die html-tags der formatierten Texte ordentlich ein- und wieder auslese.

Wär dir sehr dankbar

Kiwi


----------

